# What is the real oil fill quantity for the LS2?



## bergenfelter (Nov 11, 2005)

I changed the engine oil and filter twice in my 05 QSM. This first time I refilled with the specified 6.5 quarts. Started and ran the engine. Stopped the engine and parked on a level surface, the oil level read over full, up to about the 2nd "S" bend in the dipstick. This last change with filter, I did the same time, except used 6.0 quarts of oil. The oil level still reads over full, about up to the first "S" bend in the dipstick.

What's the real story here? Is the General having us overfill our engines because of potential oil consumption problems?

John.


----------



## speedwrenchx10 (May 6, 2006)

SIx worked perfect for me


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

:agree Purpled it out today


----------

